
Nestlé is extracting water from Canadian towns on expired permits - nblavoie
https://news.vice.com/story/nestle-is-extracting-water-from-canadian-towns-on-expired-permits
======
dean
At least Ontario has increased the price for 1 million litres of water from
$3.71.

The popular assumption that future wars will be fought over water is overblown
when you consider water prices like this. I couldn't understand why the
government was basically giving the water away, so I was happy to see the
price increase to $503.71 per 1 million litres. Although the article says it
still costs more than that to manage the ground water.

As of August of 2016, in B.C., the price for 1 million litres of water was
$2.25 -- which is ridiculous. Hopefully that price will go up as well.

~~~
CyberDildonics
If I could get that price I would buy a billion liters right now.

~~~
jhobag
hedging water. the next get rich scheme

------
nwrk
/ __Wish the upvote, can stop this from happening.

